# 4K streaming through Xfinity 4K box versus through smart TV



## vlawde (Mar 31, 2021)

I mostly stream 4k through my Xfinity box for Netflix, HBO Max, Prime etc. I have a Samsung 4k smart TV which also has these apps. Is the video quality going to be better streaming through my TV, through the Xfinity box, or no difference?

It may just be be my perception, but the video on the TV apps seems to look better to me. Wondering if there's compression through Xfinity even on streaming apps versus regular TV channels?

Also, Discovery+ seems to have an audio issue on my TV app (not available yet through cable box). The voices sound distorted, and I'm not sure the audio is even 5.1. Anyone else notice this? Not a problem with other apps. Everything from the cable box runs through my Pioneer 4k receiver, but I use ARC from the TV to receiver when watching apps on the TV itself.


----------



## RobKnapp (Nov 30, 2020)

vlawde said:


> It may just be be my perception, but the video on the TV apps seems to look better to me.


In-theory, the internal apps should have more true image quality. An HDMI connection - although still in the digital domain - does introduce additional processing steps since there is send/receive circuitry and often this includes VPROC (video processing) on the receive end.


----------



## vlawde (Mar 31, 2021)

RobKnapp said:


> In-theory, the internal apps should have more true image quality. An HDMI connection - although still in the digital domain - does introduce additional processing steps since there is send/receive circuitry and often this includes VPROC (video processing) on the receive end.


That's what I was thinking. To my eyes, watching on the TV app versus through the cable box is like the difference of watching a movie on satellite versus cable, ;little to no compression versus Comcast's insane compression. I doubt the apps in the box are compressed like regular networks since they are internet, not broadcast


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Mar 28, 2011)

I have apps on both my AT&T TV box and Sony TV. I watch the apps through the Sony. 

Regarding sound on Disney+, try using Neural:X on your AVR. Once I switched to it, PCM upscaling went thru the roof!


----------



## Nickaboy1 (Oct 17, 2020)

vlawde said:


> I mostly stream 4k through my Xfinity box for Netflix, HBO Max, Prime etc. I have a Samsung 4k smart TV which also has these apps. Is the video quality going to be better streaming through my TV, through the Xfinity box, or no difference?
> 
> It may just be be my perception, but the video on the TV apps seems to look better to me. Wondering if there's compression through Xfinity even on streaming apps versus regular TV channels?
> 
> Also, Discovery+ seems to have an audio issue on my TV app (not available yet through cable box). The voices sound distorted, and I'm not sure the audio is even 5.1. Anyone else notice this? Not a problem with other apps. Everything from the cable box runs through my Pioneer 4k receiver, but I use ARC from the TV to receiver when watching apps on the TV itself.


----------



## Nickaboy1 (Oct 17, 2020)

Xfinity and or Fios suck equally , it’s better to have your smart TVs wired with an Ethernet direct to your modem/router the chip is embedded on your tv no cables no loss direct is the way to go , I have a Samsung 7000 series and it blows fios away and netflix thru fios is night and day , it’s so ****** on fios , it’s well documented , pay for a good internet connection and wire it hard straight to your Gateway , good place to start for your video then come out on your ARC HDMI to your AVR


----------

